
Timing Ain't Everything  - dawie
http://www.foundread.com/view/timing-aint
======
enriketuned
"I find the concept of the long detour fascinating.It says that the company
believed strongly in the original vision, but recognized that the time was not
ripe to realize the plan." Recognized that the time was not ripe? Personally I
don't see the point of this article. What concept is he talking about? They
have the idea - they raise 80m $ - they try - does not take off. Fine. They
"scale down"- "re-evaluate" their "product line" - find something that sells -
survive on that. Ok. Then they sell that something that sells to concentrate
on the original idea (which they had not given up upon but had "maintained"
all these years). Reads like a marketing effort. I don't see the point. So I
suggest: Unless you consider "a long detour" a fascinating concept - Timing is
still everything.

